# Enabling Wireless Capability without Function Keys



## MaxPowers (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello, First of all, I have a Compaq presario CQ62 Laptop. The other day, my friend accidentally spilled water on my laptop keys. The computer works perfectly fine except for the keyboard. I tried replacing the keyboard but it did not work. Anyways, For some strange reason my wireless capability was turned off and now I have no way of turning it back on. I have searched many forums but have not found an answer.

Q: Is there any way to turn on the wireless capability i.e. using the function keys to turn on the wireless radio, WITHOUT actually using the function keys? i.e. using a command or something within the computer? Thanks in advance.:banghead:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

what windows version - you should have an onscreen keyboard 

windows 7 & Vista
>start > all programs > accessories > ease of access > on-screen keyboard

XP
>Start > All Programs > Accessories >Accessibility > On-Screen Keyboard

clicking on the FN key - changes the 1-0 keys to show the F1 to F12 keys 
at least on my windows 7 that's what happens

so using FN and the F key for wireless should enable / disable


----------



## MaxPowers (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot to post it, it is Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

Hmm, I tried your advice, however, when I press the Fn key to access F12 (the button which turns on the wireless radio) when I click on the F12 key, it does nothing, as im sure you know, on normal laptop keyboards, one presses the Fn and F-key, Im guessing that the Fn and F12 key only access the F12 button, there is no other Fn key within that Fn key, unless there is a specific on-screen keyboard for compaqs? Instead of the generic windows one?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I tried replacing the keyboard but it did not work. Anyways, For some strange reason my wireless capability was turned off and now I have no way of turning it back on.


 perhaps the spillage also damaged the wireless card 

i would re-install the driver 

1) goto device manager under network adapters - and right click on the wireless adapter 
remove/uninstall - and restart the PC and let windows redetect the hardware and install the drivers - if damaged this may not work 
2) got to the HP web site - support>drivers and download the latest driver for the wireless adapter for that model of pc


----------

